# TSH result, 6 years post-cancer



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello. 6 years ago I had complete thyroidectomy due to Papillary cancer. I take 100 mcg Levo. I go for my annual appt in two weeks and just had bloodwork this morning ahead of the appt. So far, only the TSH result is in, but I notice it is a lot higher than previous years and I'm not sure what that means. I assumed that means my Levo dose is too high and could be deceased, but tried to google it and found that can mean hypo, so now I'm confused. ???? Can anyone clarify? Thanks 

Today 3.95 (ref range appears to be 0.36-3.74)
2018 2.25
2017 1.13 
2016 1.76
2015 1.09


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't see how to edit my post on my phone, but wanted to add that I take it at night and the blood today was taken about 10 hours after taking the Levo if that matters.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Today 3.95 (ref range appears to be 0.36-3.74)
> 2018 2.25
> 2017 1.13
> 2016 1.76
> 2015 1.09


First off - I believe it is impossible to properly dose yourself having TSH only tested because TSH levels are impacted by both stimulating and blocking antibodies. You need to ask your doctor to run both FT-4 and FT-3 labs. Goal there is to fall somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of the range which should put your TSH around 1.

Based on your TSH - you are hypo. Labs 10 hours after taking is not impacting your TSH that much.

How do you feel? How you feel and labs are best to help dial in appropriate doses.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

The other labs are being run as well, the results just aren't in yet. I don't self-dose. Like I said, I have an appt in two weeks. Just curious/impatient to know what the change in my numbers might mean. Thanks for the info


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I just realized you said you are post cancer - thus, your TSH should be being suppressed. Has your doctor spoken with you about that?

Rising TSH means you need "more" not "less" thyroid hormone.

When was your last full body scan?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I wouldn't read too much into the TSH other than you are not getting enough meds.

How do you feel?

Post-cancer patients should be as close to 1.0 as possible.


----------

